# Brand-new PSE Drive LT draw weight/FPS question



## kramster (Jan 19, 2014)

Bump for having the same question as this newbie!


----------



## dwampPSE (Mar 23, 2014)

More speed is never a bad thing in the case of hunting. The distance of your comfort zone will increase as well as energy on the other end. Accuracy is all in the shooters hand no matter the speed. My bow shoots 279 fps as well, I also have the pse drive lt ready to hunt. I shoot a whisker biscuit arrow rest shooting a 333 grain arrow total weight. My bow delivers excellent energy and accuracy down range. 279 fps and 66 ft lbs is plenty enough to deliver good knock down at a good distance. I hope this was helpful to you. I'm no expert by no means I'm a novice at best.


----------



## PhatFireMan (Feb 25, 2014)

Good stuff! Thank you for the input!


----------



## Raptorman386 (Jan 31, 2015)

I also ordered my bow from huntersfriend. Starting specs were 29"/70# Easton Helios 28" 417 grain at 297 and 81.6# of KE

Since then I've changed to a 30" draw length and also note that I did notice my limbs had a solid 1/8 inch before they were againt riser. I got one complete revolution in on them and still had a liittle to go if I wanted. Which backs the many statements made about the drive LT pulling an actual 72# at max. Which makes me happy I ordered 70# it felt like 70 but then I gave them a squeeE and it was a lil stronger of a pull. I'm yet to get it on a scale. Also reflect he's arrows to blazer vanes and cut weight down to 409 grain but with the estimated 311ish fps and somewhere around 88# of KE. I love it. I still want to sell it and get a source tho. It's on Craigslist so we will see.


----------

